# Well it’s now 54 years



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And we forgot 

We always forget

And what’s to remember 

That 54 years ago we married 

Raised 6 kids , 10, now 11 grandkids 

And we now sit opposite each other 

As we always have 

And he is he, and I am me 

So do we need to celebrate that I would have no other 

And neither would he 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations you 2 and hope for many more to come.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> So do we need to celebrate that I would have no other
> 
> And neither would he
> 
> Sandra


Yes you do Sandra - that's quite an achievement!! Definitely worth celebrating!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yes, Sandra  Congratulations!

Must have been a child bride?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations to both you I hope there are many more to come.

Beat wishes,

Drew


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Strewth Sandra, I would be ostracised and cauterised if I dared to forget even after 54 years.

Ray.
ps congrats xx


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations Sandra, you have been married longer than I have been alive!


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations Sandra. We tend to 'forget' ours too, though we remember the day we started going out!

Lesley x


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulations Sandra and Albert

I wonder if we will make it to the 54, Hans will be 92 and I´ll be 88.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Warmest congratulations and best wishes for many more happy years together!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Well done to both of you. Best friends stay together.

Nick.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we forget

Our kids remember 

And I’m guilty of forgetting 

It doesn’t seem to matter anymore 

Which may be sad 

But as I’ve said 

We’re almost welded , 54 years does that 

Life goes on , 

And most of it outside of us 

Although anew grandchild 

A new family

3 kids , two adults and us , living here 

Is a bit much for my old bones 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Strewth Sandra, I would be ostracised and cauterised if I dared to forget even after 54 years.
> 
> Ray.
> ps congrats xx


You'd be fine here Ray

We both forget

The kids remind us

And we stagger from one thing to another

Grandkids, kids , problems

That we've been put on earth to sort 
Mind you

We are never lonely

We yearn for the day when we are lonely

What does lonely feel like ?

As I struggle with 3 kids and a baby

A son and partner

But then again

I'm a long time dead

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our 54th. is next month and the card and $$gift$$ is all ready scheduled. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Congratulations Sandra, you have been married longer than I have been alive!


Of course you have

How could you be my toy boy if you hadnt ?:kiss:

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Congratulations Sandra and Albert
> 
> I wonder if we will make it to the 54, Hans will be 92 and I´ll be 88.


Does it matter girl ?

What matters is you both are committed to each other

Will we make 60 years ?

It didnt seem like it when he was diagnosed with melonama

And ny heart valve is on borrowed time

We will go he time we are allowed

As will you 
Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Our 54th. is next month and the card and $$gift$$ is all ready scheduled.
> 
> Ray.


You'd be hopeless with me

I really don't want anything anymore

I can't think of anything I want

End of

I love flowers, Pru doesn't

But six lots of flowers is a bit much :grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

ccasion7:
Belated Congratulations
Albert & Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

And I know about damage

Children’s homes damaged me

And you prob think I rose undamaged, or maybe you don’t 

I rose to the top of my profession , gained a degree and a masters degree to prove I could 

And my colleagues knew me as determined and invincible , good at my job

They never knew that before I entered a room ful of people I hesitated, drew a deep breath before I entered the room 

But underneath I was unsure, and only Albert knew that

And you prob know the song

“That I can fly higher than a mountain

You are the wind beneath my feet “

Bless him, strong and dependable

He’s always been the wind beneath my feet 
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Rather belated, but no less sincere, my congratulations to a fabulous couple. May you live on to celebrate your 75th!! Or somewhere close to that, or as many as you want. After you Sandra, they broke the mould. You're one in a million! You may not have been blessed in your youth, but you've had your share since!



Lots of love and a big hug to you both


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And just when am I going to see you girl?
Not yet because I can’t fit you in

I can hardly fit myself in 

Me organised, loves a clean house , washes clothes daily, cooks full meals daily 

Living in semi chaos 

With a son and partner, a baby and her two kids and my Izzy his adopted daughter 

Whose growing more out of control the older she gets 

And slowly we need to pull her back under our control when she’s here 

It wasn’t a problem when she was here alone with us 

She says no to her grandad, and runs out of the house if challenged

Never have I ever heard child or grandchild say no to Albert 

She is volatile , but then again so is her dad in response 

My response is simple, every time you say no a large Red Cross goes on the calendar 

It’s worth £3 pounds and you can see it 

Which will be deducted from your Christmas money between now and christmas 

I don’t care she says 

Fine I say, not a problem , I hope you feel the same Christmas morning when your cousins get their full amount and you don’t 

It all disrupts our life , but I’m certainly not entering a battle of wills with my granddaughter 

It’s simple things, she won’t pick up her pyjamas from the floor , she won’t do anything she’s asked

She won’t brush her hair, she won’t allow anyone to brush it 

And ive told our son, 50% she’s here

4 days one week ,three the next 

It’s been five days a week here, two with her mum always school days , every weekend here even when you are not, and as you are working on your house your not 

When you go home I’ll have her for her mum on some weekends you can’t 

But she’s got a mum , that likes her weekends free 

And you’ve got a new partner

Not a baby sitter for Izzy 

Her x partner has his kids most weekends 

She doesn’t need to have yours every weekend

And more importantly niether do I 

Make no mistake we love our Izzy 

But she has a mum 

We are just grandparents

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bring back the birch.!!!!
Trouble is if kids get away with anything now, in later life it can have really serious consequences. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She’s special Ray

13 going on 16,going on 10 

She struggles, in some things really competent 

In others a little girl lost 

She finds it hard to accept help, hence the hair 

Easily embarrassed and often in a world of makebelieve hence the lies 

Doesn’t make it easy to cope with her though 

A simple thing, pick up your pjamas from the floor can result in a battle of wills

But it doesn’t because she will just run out of the front door, at seven O clock and go to Bury before school 

I’ve asked our son to remove her phone so if she runs out it’s without her phone till 8 o’clock 

But he won’t 

It’s not our decison anymore 

Unless she’s alone with us we can’t control her 

And he needs help, but like her he can’t accept it either 

So we bide our time

Chaotic though it is 

And need him and his new family to be gone from our home, we need peace 

But I think Jane may just be able to help him 

Sandra


----------

